# Chicken Feet for puppy



## JoanieD (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi all. At what age do you start giving your puppies raw chicken feet? I give them to my older dogs and have a 10 week old puppy and am wondering when it will be safe to give them to her. Thanks!


----------



## Katanya (Nov 27, 2017)

I start giving my dogs raw food as soon as I get them. Chicken and turkey feet, hamburger, among other things

so at 8 weeks or later


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you should be fine, I have heard people cutting the nails off before giving them to the puppy.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I gave mine some as soon as I saw she could actually chew things and not just swallow them whole.


----------



## JoanieD (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you! I have a couple to her over the weekend and she did fine. ?


----------



## GK1 (Jul 6, 2012)

You can remove the bone shard from the center in addition to the nails. Or low boil the feet for an hour and mix the rendered gelatin/broth into regular feed and discard the chicken feet.


----------



## Legebriand (Nov 18, 2017)

My boy loves chicken feet, nails and all! Finding them can be quite tricky around here, but on the upside they're very cheap.


----------



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Where do you get them? Do you guys freeze them or anything? Just feed raw? I don't think I can just go to publix and get some


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I buy chicken feet at the Asian market.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and I feed them raw. I usually buy several packages at a time and freeze them.


----------



## chifeo (Jun 20, 2018)

Most international markets that sell meats will have them. They are cheap too!


----------

